# FOR the 9th time... Abs/Tcs and Slip light are on..



## Anellej (Apr 22, 2009)

:wtf:My 2000 Maxima GLE Traction control, slipp and abs lights have come on for the 9th time (SERIOUSLY I have left it at the dealership 17 times total) since Nissan has tried fixing it. All come on at once, never just one or two all three. I have had almost the entire abs system replaced and they still come back on. It seems like they only come on when the car is sitting and it has rained. They sealed the wiring harness last time thinking it was moisture and it still came on, they have replaced sensors R + L ect. I am at my wits end any advice???


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

One or more bad ignition coils! This has happened on a few occasions at work!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

metro273 said:


> One or more bad ignition coils! This has happened on a few occasions at work!


Don't forget about the wiring harness bullatin on those about the harness damage at the main harness on the back left of the engine. I have replaced a few cause of that.


----------



## pgnolimit (Oct 22, 2009)

*I think is your Air Flow Meter*

Same bug on my Maxima 2001 GLE. I've change the air flow meter and now everything is OK!

Good Luck!

pgnolimit


----------

